# Audi TTS 8S brake pads on 4pot caliper?



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi guys. Need help finding brake pads for my 4pot TTS calipers... Does anyone have any experience with track oriented pads?
Thanks


----------



## nothau (Apr 28, 2018)

Any luck? I’ve been looking for non oems and ceramic for a couple of years now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

No. Only pads from EBC... 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Isweep does have a line up actually, but do not know the quality... 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

FWIW - I used EBC yellows with S3 single piston calipers on the track with both my A3 and now my TT.

The EBC usually only lasted one track weekend, prone to brake fad, and ate up the rotors (both stock and StopTech) pretty bad. I have Pagid RSL29 now on the front (with EBC rotors), and they are fantastic on the track. I didnt realize how much the yellows under-performed until I got the Pagids.

Just passing it along...


----------



## nothau (Apr 28, 2018)

A3SBQ said:


> Isweep does have a line up actually, but do not know the quality...
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


Ordering, I’ll post when i get them. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

There aren't any good pads for the TTS setup available off the shelf. The problem is they are unique to the TTS and it's so low production that there isn't enough of a market to justify manufacturing specialty pads.

When I first started looking myself there was literally nothing available except for OE pads. At the time though you could send your worn stock pads to Carbotech and they would scrape them and lay down track compound for you. But that was pricey. The reason you had to provide your own backing was because no company was making the unique plates for the aftermarket pad companies yet. But it sounds like that has changed, so you might give Carbotech a call and see what they can do for you. I have been very happy with the XP8 pads on my StopTech setup. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nothau (Apr 28, 2018)

Sean, i just installed these, fits perfect. 

http://www.neuspeed.com/is1500r1478-isweep-brake-pads-front.html

I just ordered the is3000 for track use.


----------



## GardusTech (May 2, 2019)

If anybody is looking for sport pads for the TT-S Mk3 ATE calipers... EBC are not available yet.

FRI.TECH. is the sport pads brand name for Metelli, a huge Italian manufacturer of car parts.
TTS pad shape is 1127

They make sport pads in two compounds, RS60 and RS80.
RS60 is the fast road / track day pad, similar to DS Uno or Pagid RSL 29.
A bit of squeal but very nice bite and fade resistance.
RS80 is the full on race pad, like CL RC8, Pagid RST etc.
Noisier and less bite from cold, huge performance when hot... more aggressive on the discs.

Here's a few pictures:


































Retail at € 120 + shipping, vat/taxes excluded.


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice tip...
Also isweep makes pads for these calip...
They also have a big range of compound choices...  

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## verybigwhale (Jan 23, 2013)

*Break Pads*

Hi Sorry, where did you get them, any chance you can post the link ??


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Isweep.... 
http://isweep-tuning.com/iSWEEP-Brake-Pad-IS2000-For-AUDI-TT-8S-TTS-Front_p_1606.html

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## GardusTech (May 2, 2019)

Fritech went slightly higher in price at € 131+vat+shipping.

You can check out Silvio's TT-S Stage 2 with them in RS60/P compound (the less aggressive one) here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UDbgs7z7Jo&t=2s


----------

